# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  Asansambox version 3.0.3 Released Asansam Activation for Hua users

## mohamed73

*Asansambox version 3.0.3 Released 
 -Qualcomm List Model is Updated now
-Add Read and Write Efs for Most Models
-Add Read and Write Security For All Qualcomm Phones
-Add Wipe EFS For All Qualcomm Phones
-Add Write cert(New Method) For All Qualcomm Phones
-Add Read and Write EFS For New Qualcomm phones
-Add Auto Option For read efs
-Fix Some Bugs 
 Add  Read and Write Security For Exynos Phones  SM-J200G/DS
SM-J200H/DS 
SM-J200H/DD
SM-J200F/DS 
SM-J200Y 
SM-J200G/DS 
SM-J200BT 
SM-J200GU 
SM-J200M 
SM-N920CD
SM-G550FY 
SM-G550F
SM-G5500 
SM-J700F/DS 
SM-J700F/DH
SM-G903FD 
SM-G903F 
SM-G903M/DS 
SM-A800F/DS
SM-A800YZ 
SM-A800S 
SM-G850L 
SM-G850K 
SM-G850F
SM-G850S 
SM-T815Y 
SM-T817R4 
SM-T817T 
SM-T710 
SM-T817W 
SM-T817P 
SM-T715Y 
SM-T817V 
SM-T817A
SM-T815 
SM-T715 
SM-T715N0 
SM-T710 
SM-T715C 
SM-T815C 
SM-T815N0 
SM-T810 
SM-N916L 
SM-N916S 
SM-N916K 
SM-N910C 
SM-N910U 
SM-T805S 
SM-T805K 
SM-T805L
SM-N910K 
SM-N910L 
SM-N910S 
SM-N910H 
SM-G800R4 
SM-G800M 
SM-G800Y 
SM-G800A 
SM-G800H/DS 
SM-G800F 
SM-G800H    Add  
Read & Write EFS and One Click Restore PB for Exynos Phones 
SM-G925R4
SM-G920R4
SM-G920D
SM-G920W8
SM-G920P
SM-G925W8
SM-G925P
SM-G925R7
SM-G920FD
SM-G920X
SM-G9209
SM-G920R7
SM-G925K
SM-G920I
SM-G9208
SM-G9250
SM-G925J
SM-G920V
SM-G925L
SM-G925I
SM-G925V
SM-G925T 
SM-G920T 
SM-G920L
SM-G920K
SM-G920A
SM-G925A
SM-G925F
SM-G925S
SM-G920F
SM-G920S
SM-G9200
SM-G920AZ
SM-G9287 
SM-G928A 
SM-G928C 
SM-G928F 
SM-G928G 
SM-G928I 
SM-G928K 
SM-G928L 
SM-G928S 
SM-G928T 
SM-G928W8 
SM-N9208 
SM-N920A 
SM-N920C 
SM-N920F 
SM-N920G 
SM-N920I 
SM-N920K 
SM-N920L 
SM-N920S 
SM-N920T 
SM-N920W8 
SM-T715 
SM-T715C 
SM-T715Y 
SM-T815 
SM-T815C 
SM-T815Y 
SM-T817 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
How to Active Asansam For Hua box/Dongle ?       *  *IMPORTANT Notice  From this version HUA Box/Dongle User (SMART CARD VERSION) can activate their dongle to use ASANSAM too(and its not free)  For Buy and More Information :  Hua Team Manager
Sonork :100.1587178
Skype : Asansambox
Whatsapp : [IMG]resource://skype_ff_extension-at-jetpack/skype_ff_extension/data/call_skype_logo.png[/IMG]+989192446204
Telegram : Asansambox * *-New Asansam Version is powered with hua team
-New Asansam Version is Free for Asansam users
-New Asansam Version is not free for HUA Users
-New Asansam file supporte released soon in next versions
-**New Asansam tool Can also Activate on Infinity Team Products(Soon)
-New Asansam tool can also active on hua dongle(soon)* ** *NEW GUI 
NEW TEAM
NEW TOOLS
NEW METHOD
NEW SOLUTION
NEW UPDATES * *Now it's our turn* *
BR
HUA TEAM*

----------

